# have you ever play a game and never told?



## ZebraQueen (Nov 22, 2016)

Do you have one game that you know most people don't play it or that will no one will like it?
So for those reason you don't say it and you keep it to yourself to play or something around like that

I have and still play it sometime because 2 file are 100%


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 22, 2016)

house of the dead
i play them at arcades a lot
i love it but it's so bad and cheesy


----------



## Oreoo (Nov 22, 2016)

I proudly shout in school that I play pokemon and the legend of zelda but I never told anyone I played harvest moon and liked it mostly because of my age lol


----------



## Bowie (Nov 22, 2016)

_Sonic R_ is very underrated, in my opinion. For whatever reason, hardly anyone I know seems to enjoy it!


----------



## Ray-ACP (Nov 23, 2016)

I liked sonic 2006...don't kill me xD


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 23, 2016)

It's so great I'm not alone in this 

I love playing the owl game but geez a lot of people forget about the movie so imagine the game....yeah....I'm not telling

- - - Post Merge - - -



Remnantique said:


> I liked sonic 2006...don't kill me xD



Lol we're not gonna kill you but just wow


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 24, 2016)

I play RuneScape, but I don't really tell anybody because some people don't even know what it is lol ~


----------



## V-drift (Nov 25, 2016)

I would have to say any digimon game I played. Especially Digimon Masters Online. I usually don't tell that game to anyone because of how people think Digimon is an imitation of Pok?mon. I really don't want to be scolded for such a stupid reason when they both have their good and bad. I still love Pok?mon too, though!


----------



## Kapriznyy (Nov 27, 2016)

abbydoll said:


> I play RuneScape, but I don't really tell anybody because some people don't even know what it is lol ~



How do you survive ;_;


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 3, 2016)

V-drift said:


> I would have to say any digimon game I played. Especially Digimon Masters Online. I usually don't tell that game to anyone because of how people think Digimon is an imitation of Pok?mon. I really don't want to be scolded for such a stupid reason when they both have their good and bad. I still love Pok?mon too, though!



Fun fact, it was supposed to be for men what Tamagotchi ultimately ended up becoming for women.

----

Also, currently, only my sister knows I play The Legendary Starfy.


----------



## Chris (Dec 3, 2016)

Nah. I don't really care what people think of my interests.

I've played over 200hrs of _Clicker Heroes_, and my partner thinks I should be ashamed of that but nope lol.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm ashamed to tell people that I play Lego games lol. Like this last week alone I put in 11 hours to the 2nd Lego Harry Potter. They're extremely stupid and repetitive games but Harry Potter's good and idk I find them relaxing (and they've got funny cut scenes).


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

I have quite a few games like this in my Steam library. The most notable one is probably Audiosurf, I never really talk about it but it's one of my favorites.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 12, 2016)

abbydoll said:


> I play RuneScape, but I don't really tell anybody because some people don't even know what it is lol ~



I used to play, so long ago, it was my jam, I'd literally get home from school and then play until early morning... hardcore addict, I want to get back into it but now that they improved it my computer can't handle it, like most games. XD I just wanna go back and be an egg!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KatRose said:


> I'm ashamed to tell people that I play Lego games lol. Like this last week alone I put in 11 hours to the 2nd Lego Harry Potter. They're extremely stupid and repetitive games but Harry Potter's good and idk I find them relaxing (and they've got funny cut scenes).



I really enjoy the Lego games too! I played all the way through Jurassic World on the 3DS but now I really want to keep playing it on the PS3 because the console versions are a lot more detailed and have more stuff to do, I like that you work as a team to do it, so I force my boyfriend (who is used to super hard games) to play it with me!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> Nah. I don't really care what people think of my interests.
> 
> I've played over 200hrs of _Clicker Heroes_, and my partner thinks I should be ashamed of that but nope lol.



I stopped playing once I moved my computer desk away from my bed, I installed an auto clicker program to cheat even, I WAS IN DEEP! XD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 12, 2016)

...basically every single mobile game i've played

i'd be okay with admitting that i'm a pretty much lifelong nintendo fan irl, but i'd be really embarassed if anyone found out about any of the games i play on mobile. mostly because none of it is super popular like, say, pokemon go (which... surprisingly, i have never had). but also it'd be pretty awkward if someone saw even just the name of one or two of those games (though don't worry, i have never played anything that's nsfw)


----------



## Cai-crossing (Dec 13, 2016)

*



My guilty games:

My Candy Love (really cringy dating sim... but I liked the characters up until recently)
Moe Can Change (raising sim, you raise cute girl robots?)
Dream Girlfriend (You raise a girlfriend.  Yes.  The premise is exactly as creepy as you think.  But the game play is charming and I was raised with anime, I'm totally able to ignore some questionable plot details, lol.)
Little Witch Romanesque (AHAHAHAHA.  DON'T LOOK IN TO THIS ONE.  IT'S A DATING SIM AND A RAISING SIM AND YEP.  IT IS V QUESTIONABLE)

I'm totally open about playing these--- I'm kinda lucky, for some reason girls don't get the same amount of hate for liking creepy stuff like this (in my experience, anyway) but it's not something I'd lead with?  I dunno.  Forums are a different story I guess.  But if I'm long-term friends with anyone they'll end up knowing about this stuff, I'm not great at hiding things lmao.




​*


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 14, 2016)

Generally I'm not ashamed of my taste in... anything?? But I always feel a little apprehensive when somebody sees me playing an otome game. orz

Mystic Messenger is so popular now (thankfully - I've been following that game since it was still in development and I'm thrilled to see that it's done so well!) that I feel a lot less weird about it, but before that people would ask why I was staring so intently at my tablet and I'd be very dismissive because I'm not gonna tell my mother in law I'm playing a poorly-translated dating sim lmao. Seriously the translation on so many of them is just terrible - at least the free to play ones. You always end up "paying" one way or another I guess~


----------



## MayorNoodl (Dec 21, 2016)

The game I'd say I'm kind of shameful of loving in the Nintendo community is Starfox Adventures, every time I've heard someone bring it up its just bashing it. OH and crazy taxi... Garbage game but I loved it to death.


----------



## Dolphishy (Dec 21, 2016)

I have a favourite nostalgic game on my PC called Insaniquarium! and it's quite repetitive, and might give people carpal tunnels due to excessive clicking, but I can't help but love it! It's basically a virtual aquarium, but aliens show up and you have to zap them with lasers.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 28, 2016)

I used to have this PC game called Lenny's Music Tunes. I miss it sometimes. If I still had it I would probably play it just for nostalgia sake lmao.


----------



## MorningStar (Dec 30, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> I used to have this PC game called Lenny's Music Tunes. I miss it sometimes. If I still had it I would probably play it just for nostalgia sake lmao.



Jeez, I remember that game! I also remember the game with the cats and the gorilla used to stress me the hell out!

As for games I play and don't brag about playing, I have two versions. First there are the games that are so badly underrated and generally despised by the fanbase that I feel ashamed to admit I like them. Games like The Last Remnant, Star Ocean 4, and especially Infinite Undiscovery fit that category.

Then there are...other games. Namely, games I've played with friends while drinking or out of morbid curiosity. ONE example of this is Enzai. If you haven't heard of it, don't look it up.


----------



## CaramellNeko (Jan 1, 2017)

MorningStar said:


> Then there are...other games. Namely, games I've played with friends while drinking or out of morbid curiosity. ONE example of this is Enzai. If you haven't heard of it, don't look it up.



...I know what you mean.
Haven't played that one, but I know what it is. I've played something similar though (only one route though, I deleted the game after that lol), and by that I mean Togainu no Chi.
There was also Saya no Uta which I now hate with a passion. Who comes up with that kinda stuff?

Visual novels can be really nasty.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 1, 2017)

when I was in high school I pretty much hid my gaming obsession from everyone. I would sneak out of school with my best friend to play world of warcraft at a PC bang (computer game room in korea). we also had an animal crossing wild world phase :'D now that I'm an adult and working people still find it weird that I play a game like animal crossing, but I'm not really ashamed to admit it anymore lol.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 2, 2017)

i liked Sticker star but i don't tell anyone online that i do because ill get lynched for liking it lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 2, 2017)

Skylanders...


----------



## BlueOceana (Feb 3, 2017)

MayorNoodl said:


> The game I'd say I'm kind of shameful of loving in the Nintendo community is Starfox Adventures, every time I've heard someone bring it up its just bashing it. OH and crazy taxi... Garbage game but I loved it to death.



I have Played Crazy Taxi too, but the game I don't really tell people I play is the Harvest Moon and Rune Factory games. Only my two best friends and my twin cousins know I do.


----------



## Candlehearts (Feb 3, 2017)

I used to play Otome games on my Kindle... They're basically Japanese/ Korean dating sims lol. One time I came down with the flu SUPER hard and was bedridden for days. So I just sat there and played Otome games ;w; Never ONCE has any of my friends became aware of this lol


----------



## Romaki (Feb 17, 2017)

Nah, I play the games that I like and enjoy my freetime with them. 
When I was still in school playing Pok?mon was super childish but then they all played Pok?mon Go anyway. 
I do play a lot of visual novels, clickers and whatever ****ty games are out there, mostly so that I can watch YT on the other half of my screen and also feel like I'm doing something while watching.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 17, 2017)

To be honest, I don't normally tell people that I play ACNL.. Lol.


----------



## Elvera (Feb 18, 2017)

Honestly most of the games I don't really tell anyone I play. One piece: Pirate warriors, Dragonball Z (the new PS4 one), ACNL, Love live! School idol festival, Fire emblem. 

I think the only ones I honestly talk to people about are Overwatch and Pokemon.


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't like telling people I still go to Neopets, mainly because of my age. I haven't used Gaiaonline in forever, but that's another one I keep to myself. Technically those are web browser games of sorts. Well, there's a game aspect to them anyway, but they are sort of strange for someone in their late twenties to be using. Neopets is mostly nostalgia though I think.


----------

